# Bolens H16 in Norway



## Marson (Oct 25, 2015)

Found a Bolens H16 in Norway. Rare tractor around here.

Use it with a snowthrower.









It was doing fine but alot of problems with chain and sprocket on the thrower engine.
And the steering was to heavy, and the lift sylinder couldn't lift the thrower so I had too use a wire.


Now am rebuilding the tractor for easier use.





















Rebuild with a new 18 hp engine, and convert it too hydraulic steering using the lift sylinder.
I am now looking for a new lift sylinder for it.

Using and orbital steering valve from a John Deere lawn mover


----------



## rowb3n4 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey! Congratulations on the h16! I am also in Norway with a h14. Is it a coincidence that these two Norwegian bolens are orange/red???

I am currently rebuilding/servicing the original engine which was leaking oil. What replacement engine you use?










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome both of you and both machines sure look great!


----------



## Marson (Oct 25, 2015)

rowb3n4 said:


> Hey! Congratulations on the h16! I am also in Norway with a h14. Is it a coincidence that these two Norwegian bolens are orange/red???
> 
> I am currently rebuilding/servicing the original engine which was leaking oil. What replacement engine you use?
> 
> ...



Thank you

I used a duromax 18hp engine.
At first i got the orginal engine runing, but weak, not alot of power. And not many parts to find.

Your Bolens is the third i've seen from Norway, the secund one alsowe "redish" color.
Maybe they all got painted when delrivered to Norway ?


----------



## Marson (Oct 25, 2015)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome both of you and both machines sure look great!



Thank you


----------



## rowb3n4 (Jul 18, 2020)

Marson said:


> Thank you
> 
> I used a duromax 18hp engine.
> At first i got the orginal engine runing, but weak, not alot of power. And not many parts to find.
> ...


The duromax looks like it fits very well! Much customizing?

I have seen a q-series that was white with decals in norway, but yes it is strange that the two you mention and mine are orange. They don't have decals which is strange if your selling them, so I'm guessing they were painted at some point. Maybe they come from the same owner!


----------



## Marson (Oct 25, 2015)

rowb3n4 said:


> The duromax looks like it fits very well! Much customizing?
> 
> I have seen a q-series that was white with decals in norway, but yes it is strange that the two you mention and mine are orange. They don't have decals which is strange if your selling them, so I'm guessing they were painted at some point. Maybe they come from the same owner!



It was some work to get the engine on place, so that i could use the same belts and pulleys as original.

Haha, maybe the same owner that likes red / orange very well...


----------

